# Monique Haas



## Albert7

I can't wait to check her out. She seems to be awesome!  Her DG recordings are in a cool box set.


----------



## PetrB

She was a phenomenal pianist and a profound musician....

For a preview idea, there are loads of her performances on youtube, Debussy solo piano music (long links, with I believe near the complete Debussy), the Stravinsky _Capriccio for piano and orchestra_ with the added 'bonus' that it is conducted by Ferenc Fricsay.

Remarkable technique, and regardless if it is a piece with rapid flurries of passage-work, that depth of tone, and the intelligent choice and use of tone color, is to be heard on each and every note.

Here is Ms. Haas with the complete of Ravel's piano works





I believe there may be a good deal of Poulenc which she also recorded.

Her range took her, too, also well outside of 'just' the French repertoire.
Bach, Concerto in D





I envy you the purchase, and think you will marvel at and enjoy yet another consummate musician / performer, which imo, was Monique Haas.

Later, when your budget allows, another who had superb technique coupled with supreme musicianship was Marcelle Meyer
Rameau:




Scarlatti:




Ravel (complete, again





(And of course, I hope you know of and have some performances by Samson François 
Ravel ~ Piano Concerto in D
http://www.talkclassical.com/35633-best-20th-c-piano.html
An ear-opening performance of Debussy's _Suite Bergamasque_


----------

